# First Macro ..Maybe



## lee3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am not sure if this is close enough to call macro.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2011)

It depends on the size of the object ... if the flowers were about 1 cm in size ... you are getting close.

Normally macro is considered a 1:1 or greater ratio.

What lens are you using ?


----------



## lee3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am using my kit 18-55mm for my Sony a380. I want to learn what im doing before investing in Canon or Nikon.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 23, 2011)

Real macro lenses: Macro Lenses | Sony | Sony Style USA


----------



## ChrisA (Feb 24, 2011)

Fine maybe not strictly macro, but I always think close-up is a sub set of macro.  Nice shot.


----------



## blind1587 (Feb 25, 2011)

get a set of extension tubes....Promaster makes a set that sells for around $100 I think. Its a way to start in macro without investing in a more expensive lens.


----------

